# why cant i keep live bearers alive?????



## nipper123 (Apr 13, 2010)

Hi all, just found this site and loving it already, 
I have a problem keeping live bearers alive for more than a few days. The tank is a well established 4ft (175 ltr). I have a pair of kribensis that successfully breed regulary, several species of tetra, a few loaches and catfish that have been doing well for months/years. But if we add livebearers (we have tried guppys ,swordtails,mollies and platties) they generally die within a week/fortnight.
We had the water tested and all was fine except we were advised to raise the ph a little, done this but still no luck.
Any ideas
A very desperate Paul


----------



## llogan (Apr 5, 2010)

how are they dying? any signs of sickness before hand? i have 6 livebearers in my tank and a have a problem with 1 of my female guppies but thats just because she is extremly greedy, unless there is any obvious symptoms or are your other fish attacking them and killing them and your not noticing? i was told by my lfs that guppies are very sensitive and that the 25mile journey to my home may kill them don't know if he was spheelin coz ive never had any die from moving them? is your lfs far away? and what tempreture is you tank at? i keep mine at 28 - 30 Degrees C i find that if i have the tempreture even a degree under that they get stressed and give up any higher and they struggle too? but a lot of things could be contributing to them dying, maybe the shop you get them from has a realy rubbish supplier and the fish aren't the best quality, my lfs used to be like that a few years ago and we switched and told him why, a few years on he has changed supplier and the fish are much better quality, had to sacrifice colours though but would rather have healthy fish, have you tried getting them from other places?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

How do acclimate them? If those fish are thriving, you probably have nice soft, acid water. Most livebearers thrive in hard, alkaline water. so thats one strike there. You kribs could be killing them. They could be suffering from a sudden change in water from what they are in at the store. Or you tank could be harboring some disease that your existing fish are immune to, but kills newcomers. 

I guess my advice would be "don't do that". Stop putting livebearers in that tank. Get another tank, so you can play with the water (like add salt) in ways your existing fish don't like. You should be quarantine new fish anyway, that would tell you if your problem if the supply. Or get something else, congo or emperor tetra look really good in a 4 ft tank.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2010)

am leanin towards the kribs as well. sounds like they arent happy with the new additions and are takin em out.


----------



## nipper123 (Apr 13, 2010)

first of all, thanks for the replys. dont think its the cribs as they are quite peacefull when not raising fry,good supplier and well acclimatised. could be the soft water though. one thing i didnt say was the tank has no live plants and is very rocky with some bogwood.
do you think live plants would help???
paul


----------

